# Talk about Irony...



## GeekDavid (Nov 14, 2013)

Every once in a while, you come across a news story that just sort of epitomizes irony... like this one.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Dramatic irony or poetic justice? Thanks for sharing that article!


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Now I know why everyone working in our library wears gloves...


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 15, 2013)

Reaver said:


> Dramatic irony or poetic justice? Thanks for sharing that article!



Could be either one, my friend.


----------



## Braveface (Nov 16, 2013)

Luckily all of the dangerous microbes were stuck between the pages! 



I was behind the till in Oxfam today and saw a note saying 'please do not use these envelopes for making notes'.

Any guesses what it was written on?

:rolleyes2:

There was a copy of _50 Shades_ for 99p as well. I briefly considered finding out what all the fuss is about.


----------

